# Wood pics.



## deeker (Apr 17, 2008)

I own a small sawmill in Utah, and thought I would post a few pics.
The red cedar was cut via CSM.





English Walnut off of the Norwood LM2000.




Apricot on the LM2000





Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## BobL (Apr 18, 2008)

Yummeeeeee!

Could you smell the apricot while cutting - I did when I milled a log last year. I was sort of peachy-nectarine-apricot-green-stone-fruit with a hint of almond.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like some beautiful grain there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## big daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, that cedar looked great with all that heart, is that eastern red like around here [looks like it], and how big was that baby? that walnut burl looked great too. never heard of anybody sawin' an apricot............come to think of it i don't think i've ever saw one around here. good pix, thanx


----------



## deeker (Apr 18, 2008)

The red cedar is 25" wide, and from the utah forest. The walnut and apricot are both orchard grown, and will be used for cabinet wood.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for showing us. I love the grain patterns, think it might be one of the reasons I enjoy milling.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice picts Kevin,

Thanks for posting them! NOW, how about one of your neighbor by the pool??? ha ha ha

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Apr 19, 2008)

Love that redcedar pic... I didn't know it grew out there in the west. Is it the same species as eastern redcedar here? ...Juniperus virginiana


----------



## deeker (Apr 20, 2008)

The red cedar is basically the same as eastern red or western red cedar.
Jumiperus scopulorum cupressaceae. Big ugly name for the great wood we get from it. Very slow to grow here in the desert. Tight grain and probably a bit harder than the eastern variety. The apricot is fun to cut, the smell is great. The red cedar is quite strong on the nose. And well, walnut I can get very tired of fast. My favorite woods to cut are green cottonwood, ponderosa pine, any of the fruitwoods and ash or elm. All easy on the nose. 








The fun thing about the cottonwood, is how wet it is to cut. No lube needed on the band blade.

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## woodshop (Apr 20, 2008)

...looks like beautiful country there with those mountains in that first pic. I'd like to see that harder redcedar up close and personal. I should have tried to find some last time I was out west and bring a few boards home.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's some beautiful wood!! What do you use the cottonwood boards for?


----------



## deeker (Apr 20, 2008)

We use the cottonwood for trailer decking. And some cabinet work. Neat grains in it!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 20, 2008)

deeker said:


> We use the cottonwood for trailer decking. And some cabinet work. Neat grains in it!



Cottonwood is awful soft, how does it work for that trailer decking?.. I'm also curious what part of the cabinets you use it on.


----------



## deeker (Apr 20, 2008)

Cottonwood while being a bit on the soft side, will make a wood splitter groan. As trailer decking, it is second to none. Lots and lots of stout flex and spring to it. Most of the framing lumber in camp trailers and campers are from cottonwood. As far as cabinet wood, it makes a perfect paint wood. Small pores, and very uniform. As far as the grain visible wood, it is beautiful for cabinet fronts. A wide variety of grains can be found in its wood.

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2008)

deeker said:


> Cottonwood while being a bit on the soft side, will make a wood splitter groan. As trailer decking, it is second to none. Lots and lots of stout flex and spring to it. Most of the framing lumber in camp trailers and campers are from cottonwood. As far as cabinet wood, it makes a perfect paint wood. Small pores, and very uniform. As far as the grain visible wood, it is beautiful for cabinet fronts. A wide variety of grains can be found in its wood.
> 
> Kevin Davis
> Ruff Cutts



Thanks deeker! Around here, cottonwood is considered garbage wood... Even for firewood, because it's very ashy. I have to re-deck my trailer, and I might use cottonwood now.


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2010)

Just bringing this back up. More pics asap.


----------



## TSRuff (Dec 3, 2010)

I've milled a couple of large cottonwoods, 55" or so, for my uncle's trailer decking. Cottonwood is very unique in its ability to flex but not break and can carry a huge load. I've tried actually working with it only a couple times as it has a tendency for the fiber to pill up and the wood to be fuzzy. You need to really make sure your tools are sharp, otherwise I've just been frustrated when trying to work with it...


----------

